# Sureterm Direct Ltd - Motorhome Insurance



## Admin (Sep 26, 2009)

Sureterm Direct Ltd - Motorhome Insurance

Sureterm are givinf Wildcamping members a 15% discount off their insurance if they use the discount code WILC01. They will also donate £20.00 to the site for each member who takes up insurance with them so you are not only saving money but you are support the site too!

[FONT=&quot]Caravan and Motorhome Insurance - Wild Camping[/FONT]


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Feb 24, 2010)

i will give them a call now cheers. my new renuel is 400 quid from comfort arrrrgh


----------



## sagart (Feb 24, 2010)

Sadly, when I inputted my details off this year's renewal notice, the cheapest quote they had was £134 more than my present insurers!


----------



## Hussar (Feb 24, 2010)

They qoted me over 600 smackers.....
went with Adrian Flux in the end, just under 200


----------



## n8rbos (Mar 8, 2010)

rang em and saved £33 and more cover!!!! sound so £20 should be on its way


----------



## HallPark (Mar 8, 2010)

*Sureterm*

Worth trying as  cheaper than SAGA for me!


----------



## Tco (May 1, 2010)

I got a quote from Sureterm.  Bought the deal. Then they wanted me to sign a document saying that the factory fitted immobiliser was Thatcham approved.  I could not do this as there is no indication that this is the case in the vehicle handbook.  I rang them as the only other alternative was to retrofit an aftermarket suitably approved item.  I was told "Ahh! Sign it anyway, most of them are approved!"

I arranged cover through CC, cheaper than Sureterm's quote, (BTW I was told they have stopped using Red Star now, so I assume they have fallen out with them too).    I am still waiting for my money back.


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 1, 2010)

I despair with insurance companies robbing pigs.


----------



## n8rbos (May 1, 2010)

DON'T USE SURETERM

wish i'd never left caravanwise


----------



## derekfaeberwick (May 1, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> rang em and saved £33 and more cover!!!! sound so £20 should be on its way





n8rbos said:


> DON'T USE SURETERM
> 
> wish i'd never left caravanwise



 Whassup?  Short lived marriage that one.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (May 1, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> DON'T USE SURETERM
> 
> wish i'd never left caravanwise


i am with caravanwise  cheapest quote i could get 185 quid


----------



## n8rbos (May 1, 2010)

yep derek they won't get mine or missus vehicles nxt yr for sure, mandrake stay with caravanwise they never let me down 

i just thought i'd change cuz they offer breakdown rec, and they were £30 cheaper!!!!!! and they give £20 to this site .

lol i've never had recovery on me vans, i fix me own!!! twice i've had a problem since having recovery and twice i've repaired meself rather than w8 an hr for em to get to me !! so y oh y did i bother


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 1, 2010)

Caravanwise quoted me just under £1000!


----------



## n8rbos (May 2, 2010)

BedfordMJ said:


> Caravanwise quoted me just under £1000!



shudav tode em ya wanted ins. not shares in da company


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 2, 2010)

Shares? I could own it!


----------



## coolasluck (May 2, 2010)

BedfordMJ said:


> Caravanwise quoted me just under £1000!







Jesus,for a quote like that you must be a teenager
Robbing gits


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 2, 2010)

Ahh if only I was a teenager, but i'm a fair distance from that and only going in the wrong direction.


----------



## defitzi (May 3, 2010)

but as I asked before-why don't they give me the promised discount for being subscribed to this site? annoyed upset and never going to use sureterm again  whatever they promise until they fulfil the original....defitzi


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 3, 2010)

defitzi said:


> but as I asked before-why don't they give me the promised discount for being subscribed to this site? annoyed upset and never going to use sureterm again  whatever they promise until they fulfil the original....defitzi



Shop around, they'll happily add 20% on to knock 15% off.


----------



## n8rbos (May 3, 2010)

BedfordMJ said:


> Caravanwise quoted me just under £1000!



rung caravanwise and they told me you ain't removed the x-army gun turret complete with gpmg!!!!!!


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 3, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> rung caravanwise and they told me you ain't removed the x-army gun turret complete with gpmg!!!!!!



Don't mention the SLR's


----------



## n8rbos (May 4, 2010)

BedfordMJ said:


> Don't mention the SLR's



i had great fun with the tk's but was glad when the tm's came in


----------



## BedfordMJ (May 4, 2010)

n8rbos said:


> i had great fun with the tk's but was glad when the tm's came in



The Power steering? Funny thing with the MJ I remember being jealous of a different unit when they got them before us. In my mind they are almost new.


----------



## Gixermark (May 4, 2010)

Christ you boy's sure are showing your age's !!!!! 

SLR's ..... GPMG's ..... Bedford Tk's ..... blah-blah-blah !!!

Used em all during training ( early 80's ) but was lucky enough .... well maybe not as it's rubbish,....... moved over to the SA80! Now there is a weapon !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

As for SureTerm ..... Currently just swapped over half way through my year with them due to a new Motorhome, wanted £72, £35 was admin charge! After reading this thread, when renewal comes up June 18th ...... I may well be off-ski as well ............


----------



## n8rbos (May 4, 2010)

Gixermark said:


> Christ you boy's sure are showing your age's !!!!!
> 
> SLR's ..... GPMG's ..... Bedford Tk's ..... blah-blah-blah !!!
> 
> ...



lol sa 80 was just being tried out when i left, two many bits and plasticky for me!!!!


----------



## Randonneur (May 5, 2010)

I used to machine parts for the SA-80 when I worked at Royal Ordnance. The trouble with it is that it's too complicated for it's own good. It's fine when it works but get a bit of sand or dirt in it and you might as well throw it away and start chucking rocks at the enemy. 

The funniest story I ever heard with it was when the cheek pads were reacting with the squaddies camoflage paint and sticking the guns to their cheeks!!!!


----------



## Nolly (May 5, 2010)

Cant see what was wrong with the .303


----------



## Norris (May 7, 2010)

Nolly said:


> Cant see what was wrong with the .303



What about the longbow then??? According to the telly, a good longbow will send a shaft almost a mile and it will go straight through a suit of armour too!!


----------



## Deleted member 919 (May 7, 2010)

Norris said:


> What about the longbow then??? According to the telly, a good longbow will send a shaft almost a mile and it will go straight through a suit of armour too!!


Had to google that one Norris a miles a long way
The range of the medieval weapon is unknown, with estimates from 165 to 228 m (180 to 249 yds). Modern longbows have a useful range up to 180 m (200 yd). A 667N(150 lbf) Mary Rose replica longbow was able to shoot a 53.6 g (1.9 oz) arrow 328 m (360 yd) and a 95.9 g (3.3 oz) a distance of 249.9 m (272 yd).[12]  A flight arrow of a professional archer of Edward III's time would reach 400yds. It is also well known that no practice range was allowed to be less than 220yds by order of Henry VIII.[13]

The longbow had a long range and high accuracy, but not both at the same time. Most of the longer range shooting mentioned in stories was not marksmanship, but rather thousands of archers launching volleys of arrows at an entire army. Longbowmen armies would aim at an area and shoot a rain of arrows hitting indiscriminately at anyone in the area, a decidedly un-chivalrous but highly effective means of combat. An archer could hit a person at 165 m (180 yards) "part of the time" and could always hit an army.[citation needed]

    At the siege of Abergavenny in 1182 the Welsh arrows penetrated an oak door four inches thick. They were allowed to remain there as a curiosity, and Gerald (Giraldus Cambrensis) himself saw them six years later in 1188 when he passed the castle, with the iron points just showing on the inner side of the door. A knight of William de Braose was hit by one which went through the skirt of his hauberk, his mail hose, his thigh, and then through the leather and wood of his saddle into his horse; when he swerved round, another arrow pinned him the same way by the other leg


----------



## Tco (May 9, 2010)

*I got my money back!*

My message 1-05-10





> I arranged cover through CC, cheaper than Sureterm's quote, (BTW I was told they have stopped using Red Star now, so I assume they have fallen out with them too). I am still waiting for my money back.


Glad to report for the sake of truthfulness Sureterm credited my account with the returned premium (although they took a "handling fee")


----------



## SeeYa (Jul 10, 2010)

I've just taken out SureTerm Direct arranged Enterprise Insurance Fully Comprehensive cover on on a '98 Mazda Bongo (Imperial Conversions Moonfleet ) as follows:

- 7,500 miles a year in Western Europe, no maxim period away and £100 excess
- breakdown cover from home to as far afield as Turkey - maybe beyond!
- three named drivers
- windscreen with £60 excess
- various other bits and pieces including personal injury, loss of valuables to £5,000
- legal cost cover

All this for the princely sum of ~£330; phone service was spot on and all the documents arrived the very next day

Not that good you might think based on some of the figures I've heard quoted by others here but Lifesure quoted me £1,360 simply because I hadn't got any No Claims bonus - something which you just don't seem to get when driving (minor) classics as I have done for more than 10-12 years (the last two, of couse, being insured with Sureterm).

Can't be sure(!) how good the cover might turn out to be, of course, but, with everything crossed, I'm hoping that I'll won't have to ask the question!

Pete

PS:  I will, of course, enquire retrospectively about the £20 offer but I wouldn't hold ya breath for a positive outcome after the deal's been done!


----------



## wolly (Jul 12, 2010)

*wolly*

hi just insured my van with comfort insurance saved £80 from last year adrian flux , they were far to expencive,  i have my van in a lock up but comfort said thay would prefer it on my drive. that is good news as lock up wont be there for ever I AM paying £194 80 with my wife on to drive very pleased.ALSO quortezone are worth a look by for now.


----------



## chrisinbrighton (Aug 13, 2010)

*farce*



n8rbos said:


> DON'T USE SURETERM
> 
> wish i'd never left caravanwise



just rang sureterm price ok but you cant use your motorhome for shopping visiting friends commuting only to go away on holiday with funny haha


----------



## Les (Aug 14, 2010)

*Insurance scam*

Hi all, 

Just bought our 1st camper, Elddis Autoquest 140
What a do with the insurance.
Being very conversant with 'the net' I tried a few sites for cover, also tried putting in different details to work out why some wanted around £1,000
Would you believe that clicking the ' thatcham alarm fitted ' box kept the premium exactly the same as clicking the factory fitted Peugot alarm option !
How many will have shelled out for a top class alarm to save on insurance as well as peace of mind.
Wonder if anyone knows why this is so ?

CC 'TheClub' wanted £964 from me
Actually got cover at a company called Comfort insurance for £279 fully comp.
Happy camper now !
Sorry my first post is a rant but it appears to be a minefield, and how many of these 20 quid donation to the forum companies charge the most - all of em ?
Drive on ----


----------



## guyd (Aug 17, 2010)

sureterm 299.73
adrian flux 746
co-op - no (engine too big)
caravan wise - no - cant remember
insurance choice - no - conversion company too new 
caravan guard - no.

7.5 tonner, 5.9L diesel, 2 x 30 somthing drivers.


----------



## solan (Aug 27, 2010)

if you live somewhere ruralish give farmers union a try £80 for my van (not M/H) and £90 for my car with business usage


----------



## VW LT 35 E (Oct 20, 2010)

*awesome start!*

this was my first port of all on this forum. got my new VW 2 days ago. looking for insurance.

first set of quotes from google searches was between £530 - £620

Then got onto recommended insurance companies like CIS and Arian Flux £435 - £512

Then i called this one £217.54 

Thanks guys. you just saved me just over £200


----------



## cricketluap (Oct 20, 2010)

*sureterm hidden extras*

They charged me £30 to swop my details when put a personel reg on my van and also had a 4 x 4 insured with them £284 for the year i sold it after 6 months and asked for the balance back and was told they keep 75% of the money thats left, ended up getting£22 back, avoid them would be my advise!!!


----------



## mochras (Oct 20, 2010)

I just bought Transit panel van to convert and these were the only ones interested in quoting me with a sensible figure.

I was told I can't use it for commuting but if you drive to work in it and go on holiday for the night you're covered.

It does say in the docs that they don't give refunds so once you've paid for the year that's it.

They were very good on the phone and docs came through next day.


----------



## Kontiki (Oct 20, 2010)

Got a phone call today from Sureterm, the wife had won a years free insurance . We entered loads of competitions when we went to the NEC last week. Came just at the right time as my insurance is due on the 1st November, included full unlimited EU cover but had to pay 41 quid to get EU breakdown cover so not bad.


----------



## Canalsman (Nov 5, 2010)

*On street parking restriction*

I tried to get a quote online - which ultimately came up with a message saying that their system couldn't quote online, and they'd call me to discuss.

This was followed by an email from them saying the same.

I received no callback, so I replied to their email asking that they call me as promised.

No phone call received after 6 days so I rang them.

No apology forthcoming, just an explanation that they could not over my Elddis because it exceeds 18 feet in length, their maximum for insuring motorhomes that are street parked ...

Chris


----------



## Admin (Jan 26, 2011)

Just un-stuck this thread as a few members seem to have had problems.

Also Sureterm have never paid me a penny! 

Oh well


----------

